# Battery Life Question - Is This Normal?



## xCHRISTIANx (Jun 13, 2011)

I just got my SGS3 last night and like everyone else I absolutely love it. My battery life, however, is pretty terrible compared to what I've read that others are getting. I have read that it should get better over the next couple days, which is fine, but I just want to make sure my device isn't faulty. 4 hours off the charger and I'm all ready at 30% with minimal to moderate usage.

Here's a couple screen shots of my battery information:


http://imgur.com/tfFL5




http://imgur.com/NY4ko


I've pretty much just been doing some intermittent texting throughout the morning, a five minute phone call and some web/app browsing.

What the heck?

EDIT: Hey everyone, thank you for all of your responses. The issue seemed to resolve itself. After posting this I let my phone die, charged it to full again, restarted it and I've been enjoying much longer battery life since then. So far I've got about 13.5+ with moderate to heavy usage. Much happier. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## gutsyslap1 (Jul 26, 2011)

xCHRISTIANx said:


> I just got my SGS3 last night and like everyone else I absolutely love it. My battery life, however, is pretty terrible compared to what I've read that others are getting. I have read that it should get better over the next couple days, which is fine, but I just want to make sure my device isn't faulty. 4 hours off the charger and I'm all ready at 30% with minimal to moderate usage.
> 
> Here's a couple screen shots of my battery information:
> 
> ...


Wow something is keeping that thing wide awake. Not sure what is could be yet.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xCHRISTIANx (Jun 13, 2011)

gutsyslap1 said:


> Wow something is keeping that thing wide awake. Not sure what is could be yet.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, that's definitely what it looks like. I just installed Better Battery Stats and Watchdog Lite to see if I can pin point what's going on.


----------



## swieder227 (May 5, 2012)

I recommend Battery Widget Pro and System as two 5star apps for monitoring and debugging.

That is not normal usage. When u are not using your phone, you should see minimal discharge. If your phone continues to drain, an app is running CPU cycles and draining battery.

 {HOW-TO} Troubleshoot Battery Life

Sent from OG Incredible using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow. I have about 30 percent at the end of the day (around 12 hours) after texting, watching videos on YouTube, and streaming music throughout the day. All on wifi or 4G. This is bone stock, no root.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i use mine constantly and have been getting about 10.5 hours of life.. and when i say constantly i mean 95% of the day the display is on


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

Today I had 16 hours uptime with 3.5 hours screen time... I know I should have taken screen shots as proof. I


----------



## vmm13 (Nov 28, 2011)

It is probably due to the lte radio in the phone?

I'm in a "almost there" lte area so I get 3G all the time with also the lte radio running at the same time, with little to no use the battery lasted me about 5 hours. After I got that "phone info" app and took the lte radio off and only used cdma, the battery lasted me 9 hours with moderate to heavy use.


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

This may b a stupid question but when u 1st get the fone how long should u charge it b4 initial use so I can get great battery life??...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I was waiting for my car windows to be tinted with my 2 year old so i busted out my new S3 and loaded up some youtube videos of Subaru STIs racing to entertain him for over an hour. HQ videos on LTE and i only went down about 15-20% of that. I bet your battery is bad.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

vmm13 said:


> It is probably due to the lte radio in the phone?
> 
> I'm in a "almost there" lte area so I get 3G all the time with also the lte radio running at the same time, with little to no use the battery lasted me about 5 hours. After I got that "phone info" app and took the lte radio off and only used cdma, the battery lasted me 9 hours with moderate to heavy use.


Nah, I'm on the edge of an LTE area so I usually ahve LTE but sometimes 3G (honestly, the weather affects it a lot) and to piss in Verizon's eye, I keep my wifi turned off to get my unlimited data plan as high as I can. SInce I got my phone, I've gone all day easily on one charge. Thats unplugged at 8am and plugged back in after 10pm.


----------



## swieder227 (May 5, 2012)

Refer to my first post. It is much more likely an app is functioning incorrectly and draining battery, rather than a faulty battery.

Your battery usage graph is a straight line meaning it's always draining battery... When your phone is not awake, your phone should discharge little to none. Meaning, the drainage graph should look more like a staircase shape. Use the guide I posted to diagnose the culprit.

Sent from OG Incredible using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm receiving epic battery life. This phone rules.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## pray59 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have 8 hours uptime, and my battery warning just came on at 15%. Heavy usage including 2 hours of videos on first full charge. 51% screen 17% phone 10% screen saver are the biggest battery life hits.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

After my first three days my battery life has improved considerably

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omnibot (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm at 39% on my 2nd day with it at 12h 32m uptime. I do turn my data off for a few hours during the day though.


----------



## CraigHwk (Dec 24, 2011)

I've never used Battery Monitor Widget before, but after just trying it,it says on the main screen third row down:

Techno:Li-Ion 1500 / 1500 mAh

Is that right? Shouldn't it be higher? I fear when the Verizon rep had my Gnex open to get my simcard, she put its battery into the S3. I looked on the battery itself and don't see anything about its mAh rating.

EDIT: Nevermind, the mAh rating was on the back and it shows 2100mAh. Whew.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

The Galaxy


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

I jus got this fone yesterday n soo far I love it.. I'm wondering if any1 else's battery heats up fast after playing ard wit the fone for a bit.. Also I no this isn't the forum 4 this question so sorry but does any1 have issues with 4G switching back and forth with 3g constantly or could it jus b my area??... Thanx 4 the help n advance

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xCHRISTIANx (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, thank you for all of your responses. The issue seemed to resolve itself. After posting this I let my phone die, charged it to full again, restarted it and I've been enjoying much longer battery life since then. So far I've got about 13.5+ with moderate to heavy usage. Much happier. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## gutsyslap1 (Jul 26, 2011)

xCHRISTIANx said:


> Hey everyone, thank you for all of your responses. The issue seemed to resolve itself. After posting this I let my phone die, charged it to full again, restarted it and I've been enjoying much longer battery life since then. So far I've got about 13.5+ with moderate to heavy usage. Much happier. Thanks for all your help!


Wow that's really good...can't wait til mine comes in. Tired of this 6 hour battery life with my rezound. Oh the joys of being a vzw employee....

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

This thing rocks! My power button fell out, I have a replacement on order. 4+ hrs screen time, + 1 hr phone calls . Check out this screen shot

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

